# female dentist



## aussie rod (Dec 11, 2012)

*The female dentist prepares the needle to give the bloke  *

*with the toothache an anaesthetic injection.*

*“No way! No needles, I hate needles!” the guy said.*

*So the dentist starts to hook up her nitrous oxide gas *

*and the man objects again. “I can't do the gas thing either. *

*The thought of having the gas mask on my face makes me faint!”*

*She then asks the guy if he has any objection to taking a pill.*

*“No objection,” the patient says. “'I'm fine with pills.”*

*When she returns she says, “Here's a Viagra and a glass of water.”*

*The guy says, “Wow! I didn't know Viagra worked as a pain killer!”*

*“It doesn't” she said, "But it’ll give you something to hold on to while I pull your tooth out."*


----------



## smoking b (Dec 11, 2012)




----------

